# XtasY-Wildwald-Vosswinkel-Marathon - 29.08.2010



## meisterLars (27. Juli 2010)

http://www.rsv-werl.de/mtb_marathon.html


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juli 2010)

meisterLars schrieb:


> http://www.rsv-werl.de/mtb_marathon.html



Also der Burner ist dieser Marathon nicht, bin aber gemeldet, da es nen Trophy Rennen ist. Nimmt man dann halt mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (28. Juli 2010)

Naja so schlecht ist es aber auch nicht. Ist halt eine ziemliche Drückerstrecke. Ich bin noch nicht gemeldet, werde aber auch Starten. Vielleicht klappts dieses Jahr ohne Platten.


----------



## meisterLars (28. Juli 2010)

> Also der Burner ist dieser Marathon nicht



Leider ist hier in der Gegend streckenmäßig nicht viel mehr drin.
Hier gibts immer nur die Option, normale Waldwege zu befahren oder alternativ normale Waldwege zu befahren... Mehr is leider nicht drin...
Aber besser als gar kein Marathon.


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juli 2010)

meisterLars schrieb:


> Leider ist hier in der Gegend streckenmäßig nicht viel mehr drin.
> Hier gibts immer nur die Option, normale Waldwege zu befahren oder alternativ normale Waldwege zu befahren... Mehr is leider nicht drin...
> Aber besser als gar kein Marathon.



So negativ sollte das von mir auch nicht rüberkommen, echt nicht!


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juli 2010)

ich hoffe für euch dass dieses jahr keine größere und bekanntere veranstaltung fast nebenan ist.


----------



## Totti09 (28. Juli 2010)

Tach zusammen,

überlege ebenfalls da mitzufahren. Hört sich aber gar nicht so gut an, dass was ihr hier schreibt. Was heißt denn "Drückerstrecke" ? Wie ist die Tour denn im Vergleich zu den CTF-NRW Cup letzte Woche in Bottrop oder im Vergleich zum selbigen in Dortmund. Oder gar zum Ruhr-Bike-Festival in Wetter. Dann kann ich mir zumindest ein Bild machen und gucken ob sich der Weg und auch das Antrittsgeld denn überhaupt lohnt....

Danke schön

Gruß

Totti


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juli 2010)

im vergleich zur strecke beim ruhrbike-festival ist wie tag und nacht zu sehen.

ruhrbike - mega geil und abwechslungsreich
xtasy - nur tempogebolze und nicht technisches

im letzten jahr war an dem tag noch ne andere veranstaltung. einigen fahrern hat es trotzdem sogar so gut gefallen, dass sie anstatt der 2 nur eine runde gefahren sind.

waren auch nicht sehr viele starter dort, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juli 2010)

Totti09 schrieb:


> .....Oder gar zum Ruhr-Bike-Festival in Wetter.





Der Unterschied ist ungefähr wie zwischen nem Kieshügel und dem Brocken, also vom Anspruch her....ich formulier es vorsichtig.

Oder simpler, ist wie Sundern, nur noch weniger Anspruch, aber einfacher zu fahren, weil das Profil welliger ist. Damit aber eben ne Drückerstrecke, ich meine der Vorjahressieger hatte die 35 km (inkl. Einführung) in unter ner Stunde? oder 1:01, so in dem Dreh


----------



## Totti09 (28. Juli 2010)

Ja, ja. Das Wetter ne ganz andere Hausnummer ist, habe ich mir gedacht. Leider ist mir Sundern kein Begriff. Nur die oben genannten.

So nur Tempo ist ja auch nicht schön (außer Berg runter) Es gibt aber schon den einen oder anderen schönen Trail....? Oder wirklich gar nix außer fahren  

Na ja, Spaß werden wir da schon haben... Haben Mountainbiker ja untereinander sowieso immer


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juli 2010)

dann wünsche ich mal viel spaß.

ich fahre an dem 3 stunden im kreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (28. Juli 2010)

Totti09 schrieb:


> Ja, ja. Das Wetter ne ganz andere Hausnummer ist, habe ich mir gedacht. Leider ist mir Sundern kein Begriff. Nur die oben genannten.
> 
> So nur Tempo ist ja auch nicht schön (außer Berg runter) Es gibt aber schon den einen oder anderen schönen Trail....? Oder wirklich gar nix außer fahren
> 
> Na ja, Spaß werden wir da schon haben... Haben Mountainbiker ja untereinander sowieso immer




Es gibt einen Trail, ganz am Schluss der Runde, schön ist aber auch anders...

Klar, Spass hat man überall mit den richtigen Leuten


----------



## meisterLars (28. Juli 2010)

die Strecke ist dieses Jahr auch in einigen wenigen Details geändert worden im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juli 2010)

meinst du das dingen wo es erst kurz den hügel rauf geht und dann entlang dem zaun wieder bergab zur straße?


----------



## Totti09 (28. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich fahre an dem 3 stunden im kreis.


 

Watt?


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> meinst du das dingen wo es erst kurz den hügel rauf geht und dann entlang dem zaun wieder bergab zur straße?



War das nicht sogar noch nen Stück vor dem scharfen Rechtsknick zum steilen Stück am Ende, wo vorher die bekloppten Stämme ausm Boden ragten?

Ich weiss es nicht mehr so genau.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juli 2010)

Totti09 schrieb:


> Watt?



ups, da fehlt was!


ich fahre an dem tag 3 strunden im kreis und hoffentlich nicht zu langsam.
und obwohl die strecke über 10mal umfahren wird, machts trotzdem noch spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totti09 (28. Juli 2010)

ok.....

ich verstehe das schon richtig, ja....

Es ist ein Rundkurs, wobei eine Runde 31,5 km hat, oder?

*Streckenbeschaffenheit*Die Marathonstrecke ist ein Rundkurs mit einer Länge von ca. 31,5 Kilometern. Die Wege sind größtenteils befestigte und breite Waldwege, die zum Luerwald gehören. Im Bereich Europaplatz wird das Wildgatter in Richtung Biebertal überfahren. Der eigentliche Kernbereich des Wildwaldes wird nicht benutzt. Im weiteren Verlauf führt die Strecke dreimal ins Biebertal, ohne aber die Landstraße zu befahren. Der Rückweg führt durch ein Wohn- Randgebiet der Ortsbebauung Vosswinkel und endet nach abschüssiger Teerstrecke an der Waldkapelle. 
http://www.rsv-werl.de/mtb_marathon.html

.... Die Marathonstrecke ist ein Rundkurs mit einer Länge von ca. 31,5 Kilometern... heißt es da.


Und das fährst Du in 3 Std. 10x im Kreis... Mein lieber Mann


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juli 2010)

Ich denke eher, das k-star an dem Tag woanders ein 3-Std. Rennen fährt und das ist, in der Regel, auf nem Rundkurs von 6-7 km.




Totti09 schrieb:


> ok.....
> 
> ich verstehe das schon richtig, ja....
> 
> ...


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juli 2010)

jup, so isses!

und wäre das rennen an dem tag nicht, wäre ich tags davor beim endurothon im harz.


----------



## Totti09 (28. Juli 2010)

Ahhhhhh.   Dann verstehe ich das auch.

Vielen Dank.

Wäre noch schön zu wissen, was andere wohl über die Strecke denken... Und was MeisterLars denn im Detail verfeinert hat...

Anspruchsvoller? Schneller? Noch´n Trail mehr...

Sind ja noch ein paar Tage... mal gucken was hier so passiert.

Gruß

Totti


----------



## hefra (28. Juli 2010)

Trails gäbe es schon... das Problem wird aber die Genehmigung, fast alles Naturschutzgebiet. Ich habe schon beim trainieren Theater mit nem Grünem gehabt. Ich glaub nicht, dass die es erlauben dann ein Rennen über die Trails zu fahren.

Aber die Änderungen interessieren mich natürlich auch. Gerne auch PM...


----------



## Erars (29. Juli 2010)

Ich werde dieses Jahr auch dort mitfahren. Das Rennen da ist auch ein Wertungsrennen in unserer Vereinsmeisterschaft. Mal schauen wie's wird


----------



## Honigblume (29. Juli 2010)

Ich fahr auch mit


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juli 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch mit



Oh schön, ich hoffe, wie sehen uns da


----------



## Honigblume (29. Juli 2010)

Sehen werden wir uns bestimmt schon in Duisburg, hab das WE frei und werd es mir nicht nehmen lassen dort wenigstens zuzusehen 

...und dann gibts ja noch Grafschaft, Nordenau und Langenberg


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juli 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Sehen werden wir uns bestimmt schon in Duisburg, hab das WE frei und werd es mir nicht nehmen lassen dort wenigstens zuzusehen
> 
> ...und dann gibts ja noch Grafschaft, Nordenau und Langenberg





Wir haben wieder den gleichen Sektoren wie letztes Jahr...campen also an gleicher Stelle, nur diesmal etwas größer. Team Dünnebacke  Ein Aylienz Zelt haben wir auch dabei, kannst uns also nicht verfehlen wenn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (29. Juli 2010)

Erars schrieb:


> Ich werde dieses Jahr auch dort mitfahren. Das Rennen da ist auch ein Wertungsrennen in unserer Vereinsmeisterschaft. Mal schauen wie's wird



Ich werde aus oben genannten Gründen dort nicht nochmal mitfahren. Meine Lust auf 60km groben Schotter hält sich einfach in Grenzen.


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juli 2010)

Wave schrieb:


> Ich werde aus oben genannten Gründen dort nicht nochmal mitfahren. Meine Lust auf 60km groben Schotter hält sich einfach in Grenzen.



Also ich fand den Schotter dort im letzten Jahr wesentlich feiner als der noch in Sundern . Wollen wir mal nicht ungerecht sein.

War auf jedenfall von der D-Geschwindigkeit für mich wesentlich schneller zu fahren.


----------



## Wave (30. Juli 2010)

Ok. Geb zu dass andere Marathons genauso viel Schotter bieten. Vllt liegt meine Antipathi auch an den 2 Platten im letzten Jahr.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juli 2010)

Wave schrieb:


> Ok. Geb zu dass andere Marathons genauso viel Schotter bieten. Vllt liegt meine Antipathi auch an den 2 Platten im letzten Jahr.



Deswegen fahre ich derartug gelagerte Schotterstrecken immer mit Albert/Sam ;-) Bis dato ohne Panne.

In Wetter wurden dann meine nahezu abgefahrenen Fast Trak LK gefordert....

Bis dato, alles ohne Panne gemeistert *auf Holz klopp


----------



## meisterLars (16. August 2010)

Update: Bis heute sind 274 Meldungen eingegangen 

Die Strecke ist im Start-/Zielbereich verändert worden. Wie genau werde ich auch erst am Veranstaltungstag sehen, weil ich es zeitlich nie zu den Ortsterminen schaffe.

Und um nicht gleich das ganze Pulver auf einmal zu verschießen, wird es nächstes Jahr weitere Streckenänderungen geben


----------



## Bul (17. August 2010)

Wave schrieb:


> Ich werde aus oben genannten Gründen dort nicht nochmal mitfahren. Meine Lust auf 60km groben Schotter hält sich einfach in Grenzen.



Der Schotter wurde dieses Jahr "überarbeitet". Es wurde etwas feinerer Schotter drübergelegt. Ich denke das führt zu weniger Platten.

Ich habe leider keine Infos über die Getränkestationen. Ich wünsche mir natürlich, das sie weniger Stress hatten mit dem Wildwald Vosswinkel und die Stationen nicht kurz vor einer Kurve mit Anstieg liegen.

Ich werde dieses Jahr auch nicht mitfahren. Ich finde die Strecke einfach nicht schön und so macht mir das keinen Spaß. Der Trail zum Schluss ist auch alles andere als sehenswert. Am Anfang des Trails muss das Rad eventuell geschultert werden, weil der Anstieg echt ******* zu fahren ist.

Ich wünsche trotzdem allen viel Erfolg die mitfahren und eventuell werde ich da sein um mir den Marathon anzuschauen.

PS: Ich will diesen Marathon nicht ins negative Licht stellen, aber ich fahre die Runde teils auch zum Trainieren, weil ich hier wohne, aber sie macht mir auch dort schon keinen Spaß.


Grüße bul


----------



## r19andre (17. August 2010)

Hi,
muss mich da leider anschliessen und deshalb fahre ich das 3 Std. rennen inDetmold mit.
Trotzdem viel Spass allen die in Wickede fahren

Gruß
Andre


----------



## NITRO1993 (18. August 2010)

ich will auch mit, suche aber noch mitfahrgelegenheit, vater hat kein fahrradträger am auto und zugfahren geht nicht, wenn noch jemand platz hat, bitte melden, komme aus herne (wanne-eickel) baujahr 1993, danke für die antworten per PM  da meldeschluß diese woche ist eilt es ein wenig, bitte schnell melden


----------



## hefra (18. August 2010)

Ich fand die CC und CX Rennen auch wesentlich interessanter, aber ich kann der Verein verstehen, es gibt einfach mehr Marathonfahrer als CC oder gar CX. 

Ich bin gemeldet, vor der Haustür fährt man doch alle Rennen mit 
Sooo schlecht wie die Strecke hier gemacht wird finde ich sie nicht, ich fahre dort auch regelmäßig trainieren und mit der richtig Geschwindigkeit werden die Kurven auch eng... wird sicher ein hartes Rennen, viel zu schnell! Aber erstmal ist Grafschaft angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meisterLars (25. August 2010)

aktueller Stand der Anmeldungen: 380.
Und es rufen täglich Biker an, die noch nachmelden wollen...
Wir rechnen im Moment mit etwa 450 Startern.


----------



## transalper09 (25. August 2010)

Wie schon erwähnt, fast alles Naturschutzgebiet..sonst wären wohl schöne Trails dabei..aber wird sicherlich einigermaßen voll


----------



## Crimson_ (25. August 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei, hab sowas noch nicht gemacht. Ist mein erster Marathon


----------



## apoptygma (26. August 2010)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei, hab sowas noch nicht gemacht. Ist mein erster Marathon



Als Einstieg ist die Strecke fast ideal 

Viel Erfolg, ich bin dieses Jahr leider doch raus, nach meinem Abbruch in Grafschaft bin ich noch nicht wirklich wieder auf der Höhe und habe mein rad auch noch nicht wieder angefasst. Da räum ich lieber das Feld.


----------



## SBIKERC (26. August 2010)

ich werde dabei sein da Trophy
gibt es ein Höhenprofil bzw lange Anstiege?


----------



## apoptygma (26. August 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ich werde dabei sein da Trophy
> gibt es ein Höhenprofil bzw lange Anstiege?



Wenns Dir hilft kann ich Dir heute Abend das gps-file vom letzten Jahr schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (26. August 2010)

lange Anstiege gibt es nicht. Alles relativ kurz.  
Aber am Ende der zweiten Abfahrt nach dem Wildwald ist eine ganz böse Querrinne genau am Anfang vom Bremspunkt. Wer nicht vorher bremst und drüber springt versaut die Kurve für den steilen Anstieg. Versuche einfach durch zufahren dürften scheitern, außer man ist richtig langsam.


----------



## SBIKERC (26. August 2010)

Ne danke die GPS Datei brauche ich nicht umbedingt
mir geht es nur darum worauf ich mich einstellen muss
heißt in etwa -> 3 lange Anstiege oder dauernt rauf und runter
aber das wäre ja jetzt geklärt


----------



## apoptygma (26. August 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> Ne danke die GPS Datei brauche ich nicht umbedingt
> mir geht es nur darum worauf ich mich einstellen muss
> heißt in etwa -> 3 lange Anstiege oder dauernt rauf und runter
> aber das wäre ja jetzt geklärt



Es geht ansich immer schon rauf und runter , war, nach meinem Empfinden, schön zu fahren.


----------



## Bul (27. August 2010)

Wenn ich es schaffe werde ich morgen die Strecke befahren. Kann euch ja schildern wie die Beschaffenheit ist nach den regnerischen Tagen und wo eventuell "Gefahrensituationen" sind.

Gruß bul

PS: apoptygma, sehen wir uns denn beim P-Weg oder bist du bis dahin auch noch nicht wieder fit? Was war denn in Grafschaft?


----------



## Erars (28. August 2010)

Bul schrieb:


> Wenn ich es schaffe werde ich morgen die Strecke befahren. Kann euch ja schildern wie die Beschaffenheit ist nach den regnerischen Tagen und wo eventuell "Gefahrensituationen" sind.


Das fänd ich klasse


----------



## M::::: (28. August 2010)

Bul schrieb:


> Wenn ich es schaffe werde ich morgen die Strecke befahren. Kann euch ja schildern wie die Beschaffenheit ist nach den regnerischen Tagen und wo eventuell "Gefahrensituationen" sind.
> 
> Gruß bul



Das wär echt nett. Nach dem Dauerregen der letzten Tage bin ich bezügl. des spärlich profilierten Reifens etwas unsicher . Es gibt ja Schotterwege die stecken das locker weg und welche die völlig aufweichen.


----------



## Bul (28. August 2010)

Momentan schüttet es hier noch ohne Ende. 
Ich hoffe das wird noch etwas mit der Rundfahrt.

Grüße bul


----------



## M::::: (28. August 2010)

Im Zweifelsfall reicht mir auch die Auskunft,ob die Wege erfahrungsgemäß nach so nem Mistwetter,in halbwegs brauchbaren Zustand bleiben.


----------



## transalper09 (28. August 2010)

BIn gestern weite Teile der Strecke gefahren. Die meißten Wege waren absolut in Ordsnung, fast trocken..aber heute nacht hat es hier noch mal kräftig geregnet..sollte aber gut zu fahren sein. Ich bin allerdings auf die ersten 300meter gespannt.. da wird es ziemlich matschig und eng werden..naja hauptsache morgen kein Dauerregen..


----------



## Bul (28. August 2010)

M::::: schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall reicht mir auch die Auskunft,ob die Wege erfahrungsgemäß nach so nem Mistwetter,in halbwegs brauchbaren Zustand bleiben.



Wie transalper schon angedeutet hat ist die Strecke auch nach so einem Mistwetter gut fahrbar. Ich bin sie zuletzt am letzten Wochenende gefahren und da war sie gut in Schuss.

@ transalper: Meinst du die ersten 300m am Wildwald wo man über diesen fetten Gummischlauch fahren muss? Letztes Mal haben sich mehrere unserer Truppe an dem Schlauch gelegt, weil das Hinterrad wegzog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (28. August 2010)

Besten Dank


----------



## transalper09 (28. August 2010)

Jau genau da meine ich!! Das Rohr ist glatt wie schmierseife!! Wenn's geht Vorderrad rüber, laufen lassen hd Hinterrad drueber hoch ziehen. Bloß nicht in dir Pedale gehn Vll haben sie es ja auch mit Erde begraben...eng wird's auf jeden Fall..


----------



## Bul (28. August 2010)

Jop eng wird es bestimmt sein für die Fahrer morgen.
Wo ich letztes Wochenende daher geradelt bin, waren nur zwei Stöcke an beiden Seiten aufgestellt und mit Farbe mackiert, als Warnung denke ich mal.

Grüße bul


----------



## SBIKERC (28. August 2010)

kurze Info für alle die morgen aus Raum Ruhrgebiet über die A40 anreisen wollen
-> die A40 ist zwischen Gelsenkirchen und Bochum in beiden Richtungen vollgesperrt
Umleitung wohl vorhanden aber ich wollte über die A42 bis zur A45 fahren
also aufjedenfall Mehr Zeit einplanen


----------



## Pif (28. August 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ich wollte über die A42 bis zur A45 fahren
> also aufjedenfall Mehr Zeit einplanen



Auf der 42 zwischen Herne und Castrop (irgendwo nach Herne Wanne und vor Herne Börning) ist ne doofe Baustelle. Auf der Hinfahrt aufgrund der frühen Zeit bestimmt zu ignorieren, aber auf der Rückfahrt vielleicht bedenken.


----------



## Bul (29. August 2010)

An einem kurzen Asphaltstück wird eine Pflegestation sein und ich werde dort stehen und euch mit Bananen bewerfen. Viel Erfolg morgen.


----------



## Honigblume (29. August 2010)

Bul schrieb:


> An einem kurzen Asphaltstück wird eine *Pflegestation* sein und ich werde dort stehen und euch mit Bananen bewerfen. Viel Erfolg morgen.



Werden dort Wunden direkt fachgerecht versorgt  ?

Hoffe, daß ich im Bananendauerregen was fangen kann


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2010)

Bul schrieb:


> An einem kurzen Asphaltstück wird eine Pflegestation sein und ich werde dort stehen und euch mit Bananen bewerfen. Viel Erfolg morgen.



Man schaut aus dem Fenster und sieht tiefstes grau.
Da freut man sich über ein paar bunte Bananen


----------



## meisterLars (29. August 2010)

Wenn ihr wollt, dann blitzdingse ich euch noch an meinem Streckenposten, damit ihr eure vorher erlittene Bananenpsychose wieder vergesst... 

btw, bunte Bananen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (29. August 2010)

Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht heute, nächstes Jahr bin ich gern wieder dabei 

Strecke war besser als ich erwartet habe und ich habe mein persönliches Ziel erreicht, was will man mehr.


----------



## SBIKERC (29. August 2010)

bin auch wieder zurück
hat mir gut gefallen und das ganze sogar ohne Regen
zu der Strecke
ich denke für das Wetter war es genau das Richtige
-> man war schnell wieder da und der Trailanteil hielt sich doch ziemlich in grenzen
das Starterpaket
wie ich finde für das geringe Startgeld super ausgestattet
nur an der Orga gibts von mir Minuspunkte
also Parkplätze waren genug da
aber nach den Rennen keine Duschmöglichkeiten direkt am Ziel
ich setze mich doch nicht voll verdreck ins Auto und fahre in den Ort zum duschen da fahre ich dann lieber direkt nach Hause
Kuchen, Grill, Trinken etc. gabs irgendwie gar net oder es war so gut versteckt wie die Umkleide
diese Punkte sollten verbessert werden


----------



## hefra (29. August 2010)

Die Umkleide wäre einmal den Berg hoch gewesen. Sowas kann man Problemlos mit dem Rad machen. Da habe ich schon schlimmeres erlebt.


So jetzt zu meinem Eindruck. Geil wo habt ihr den letzten Trail ausgegraben! Ich dachte ich kenne in der Ecke jeden Weg, der war neu! Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Leider lief die erste Runde gar nicht, die zweite war besser. 

Verpfelgung war gut gelegen bis auf die nach dem Ziel! Wo war die? Ich hätte mir gerne die Flasche für den Heimweg wieder gefüllt. Da könnt ihr das nächste mal noch etwas verbessern. 

So das wars von mir. Von meinem Vater gibts noch ein paar Fotos vom Anstieg in Dreihausen.
http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/s/7675 (nur schnell hochgeladen...)


----------



## Pif (29. August 2010)

Strecke war okay. Hätte etwas technischer sein können. Für uns Kurzstreckler war das Wetter prima. Gerade im Auto kam auch schon der Regen, die Mittel- und Langdistanz wird Spaß gehabt haben. 

Ich fand die Beschilderung nicht ganz optimal, die Pfeilrichtungen waren etwas arg klein. Genauso die Beschilderung zur Startnr. Ausgabe. Etwas größer und es gibt weniger Irritationen. Ansonsten war die Organisation des Rennes recht gut. (Pfeiff, alles springt auf... noch 3min bis zum Start. Der Lacher des Tages )

Diese neuen Beschotterungen sind irgendwie das Letzte. Irgendwie scheint die Plattenhöhe proportional zum neuen Schotter zu steigen. Oder irre ich mich? Heute hats mich auch erwischt. Voll doof.


----------



## Vinc-Black (29. August 2010)

Es hätte schlimmer sein können. Ganz so schlecht, wie die Strecke im vorhinein hier gemacht wurde, war sie dann doch nicht. Ein Kracher aber auch nicht. Spaß kam nur bei dem letzten und einzigen Trail auf.

Was gar nicht geht, war die Situation mit den Duschen. Wo waren die? Grade für die Leute die 2 oder 3 Runden gefahren sind, wären auf Grund des Regens und des Schlamms ,Dusche direkt vor Ort echt ideal gewesen.

Und nur ein Schlauch beim Bikewash ist wohl auch etwas wenig.

Fazit: War ok, Durchschnitt halt. Das ist auf jeden Fall noch Luft nach oben!


----------



## Honigblume (29. August 2010)

Daß diese Strecke aber nicht unbedingt vor Single Trails so strotzt war doch nicht gänzlich unbekannt?

Nur ein Schlauch bei der Rad Dusche fand ich auch etwas dürftig, nun gut, wurde es halt daheim sauber gemacht.

Beim Pfeifen bin ich allerdings auch erst gesprungen und hab dann erst auf die Uhr geschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2010)

Also ich fand es als ersten Marathon den ich mitgemacht habe gut 
Viel Schotter, naja ich hab die Kollegen am Streckenrand beim wechseln nicht beneidet und war selbst ein wenig bange einen Platten zu haben.
Aber Glück gehabt, nichts passiert.
Die Radldusche hab ich auch nicht genutzt, die war total überfüllt. Bis nach Hause warens ja nur 20 Minuten. Ich bin demnächst wahrscheinlich öfter bei Marathons zu finden.


----------



## Eddie_2 (30. August 2010)

Also ich fand die Veranstaltung, dafür, dass es erst die zweite Austragung war sehr gut. Deutlich besser als letztes Jahr. Gefehlt hat mir lediglich die Verpflegungsstation im Ziel. Ich denke die Veranstalter sind auch sehr bemüht nächstes Jahr organisatorisch noch eins drauf zu legen.
Von der Strecke her könnte der Kurs natürlich anspruchsvoller/ abwechslungsreicher sein. Bei dem Wetter war es aber genau das richtige. Wobei auch ich mich sehr über den Trail am Ende jeder Runde gefreut habe. 
Das Problem ist nicht, dass es in der Umgebung keine Singletrails gibt (man kann sich vor Trails schwindelig fahren), sondern dass die Waldbesitzer eine solche Streckenführung nicht zulassen.
Eventuell tut sich da was wenn der Marathon mal etwas bekannter geworden ist.
Ich fand es jedenfalls gut und freue mich auf nächstes Jahr.

Gruß, Christopher


----------



## Fahrnix (30. August 2010)

Eddie_2 schrieb:


> Also ich fand die Veranstaltung, dafür, dass es erst die zweite Austragung war sehr gut. Deutlich besser als letztes Jahr. Gefehlt hat mir lediglich die Verpflegungsstation im Ziel. Ich denke die Veranstalter sind auch sehr bemüht nächstes Jahr organisatorisch noch eins drauf zu legen.
> Von der Strecke her könnte der Kurs natürlich anspruchsvoller/ abwechslungsreicher sein. Bei dem Wetter war es aber genau das richtige. Wobei auch ich mich sehr über den Trail am Ende jeder Runde gefreut habe.
> Das Problem ist nicht, dass es in der Umgebung keine Singletrails gibt (man kann sich vor Trails schwindelig fahren), sondern dass die Waldbesitzer eine solche Streckenführung nicht zulassen.
> Eventuell tut sich da was wenn der Marathon mal etwas bekannter geworden ist.
> ...



Möchte mich den positiven feedbacks anschließen.

Vielleicht noch eine anspruchsvollere Passage in der Mitte zum Schlamm ansetzen.

Dann vielleicht doch Duschen im "Feuerwehrzelt" am Ziel und Parkplatz als ewiges hin- und herfahren.

Danke


----------



## Carlos69 (30. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand von euch die genaue Höhenmeterangabe von den 64km ??
Mein Garmin zeigt ca.1300 HM. Angegeben waren 1800 HM.

Gruß

P.S: Verpflegungsstation im Ziel sollte schon sein.


----------



## transalper09 (30. August 2010)

Hallo!!

Habe auf meinem Sigma DTS 2006 1580 HM! 

Fand es auch organisatorisch sehr erfolgreich!! Vor allem die am Start gewählte Strecke war ideal!

Bis auf duschen und Verpflegung im Ziel war es sehr gut! Wobei mir die Bratwurst/Pommes im Ziel auch gut geschmeckt hat

Freue mich auf nächstes Jahr!


----------



## seppel72 (30. August 2010)

Carlos69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hat jemand von euch die genaue Höhenmeterangabe von den 64km ??
> Mein Garmin zeigt ca.1300 HM. Angegeben waren 1800 HM.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
hatte irgendeiner GPS-Daten aufgezeichnet. Wohne in Voßwinkel und würde die Strecke gerne mal nachfahren, um zu sehen, wo ich zeitlich so lande...

Thx!


----------



## Pif (30. August 2010)

1. Runde hatte 702hm. 900hm waren angekündigt. Denke also mal 2 = 1800hm angekündigt und die 1500 realistisch.


----------



## seppel72 (30. August 2010)

Carlos69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hat jemand von euch die genaue Höhenmeterangabe von den 64km ??
> Mein Garmin zeigt ca.1300 HM. Angegeben waren 1800 HM.
> 
> ...


 


Pif schrieb:


> 1. Runde hatte 702hm. 900hm waren angekündigt. Denke also mal 2 = 1800hm angekündigt und die 1500 realistisch.


 
Hi,
hat jemand die GPS-daten gelogged? Ich wohne in Voßwinkel und würde die Strecke gern mal abfahren um zu sehen wo ich so steht (konditionell) 

Thx!


----------



## Carlos69 (30. August 2010)

Alles klar, habe gerade im Garmin Center Online eine Höhenkorrektur vorgenommen und kam dann auch auf ca.1500 HM.

Fahren die dennn die Strecke nicht ab, oder wie kommen die auf 1800HM ????

Gruß


----------



## apoptygma (30. August 2010)

Carlos69 schrieb:


> Alles klar, habe gerade im Garmin Center Online eine Höhenkorrektur vorgenommen und kam dann auch auf ca.1500 HM.
> 
> Fahren die dennn die Strecke nicht ab, oder wie kommen die auf 1800HM ????
> 
> Gruß




Das stimmte im letzten Jahr schon nicht, da fehlten auch gut 80 HM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meisterLars (30. August 2010)

> Dann vielleicht doch Duschen im "Feuerwehrzelt" am Ziel und Parkplatz als ewiges hin- und herfahren.


Das "Feuerwehrzelt" war angedacht, aber in der Vorwoche wurde es schon in Grafschaft eingesetzt. Und da, wie der Name schon sagt, dort Feuerwehrmännlein/-weiblein zum Auf- und Abbau sowie während des Betriebs benötigt werden, sah sich die Feuerwehr nicht im Stande, das Zelt beim Marathon betreiben zu können.

Aber es wird an einer Lösung gearbeitet.  

Kritik, am liebsten positive, ist immer gern gelesen.


----------



## M::::: (30. August 2010)

Ich fand den Marathon auch völlig OK. 
Die Strecke war zwar nicht grad von technischen Raffinessen geprägt,aber das ist halt genehmigungstechnisch oft problematisch und war bekannt. Das letzte Stück hat Spass gemacht
Orga war auch in Ordnung. Der Gag mit der Trillerpfeife zeugt von Humor und war prima um die Pulsfunktion zu überprüfen 

Das keine Zielverpflegung gab,ist zwar schade lässt sich aber zukünftig problemlos korrigieren. 
Außerdem hat Wickede auch eine erträgliche Anfahrt; bei vielen Trophyrennen gurkt man ja schon ne Weile durch die HSK-Pampa, bevor man irgendwann ankommt.  
Vielen Dank und bis zum nächsten Jahr 

BTW:
Ist dieser Riesenschotter eigentlich billiger als der Normale?
Seit letztem Jahr wird scheinbar überall (Sundern/Grafschaft/Wickede) eine Schotterkörnung auf die Wege aufgebracht,die ich sonst nur aus dem Eisenbahnbereich kenne. Die Anzahl der Platten schießt dadurch deutlich spürbar nach oben


----------



## alex80 (30. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auch bei dem Rennen am Start gewesen, ich fand es äußerst positiv, gerade die erschwingliche Startgebühr und die Orga der Veranstaltung! Sehr angenehm auch, dass entgegen der ursprünglichen Planung wurde die Siegerehrung der Langdistanz deutlich vorgezogen, genau richtig so und nochmals vielen Dank! 

Ich habe wie immer einen ausführlichen Rennbericht verfasst, dieser ist unter folgendem Link einzusehen:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=45

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Pif (30. August 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Fotos?


----------



## tranquillity (30. August 2010)

Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo Ergebnisse im Netz?


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2010)

tranquillity schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo Ergebnisse im Netz?



Ja sicher, bei timeandvoice auf der Homepage.


----------



## Honigblume (31. August 2010)

Pif schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Fotos?



Hab unterwegs keinen gesehen, der welche gemacht hat....


----------



## M::::: (31. August 2010)

An der Verpflegungsstelle stand zumindest ein Fotograf.Ob der jetzt allerdings offiziell vom Ausrichter war, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## curago (31. August 2010)

Hallo,würde die Strecke gerne per GPS abfahren.Kannst du den Track ins Netz stellen?(Z:B GPS-TOUR-INFO)
Danke im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (31. August 2010)

Gerade an der Verpflegungsstelle war ich so damit beschäftigt die Banane in die blöde Rückentasche zu stopfen um auch noch einen Iso Becher zu ergattern, da hab ich nicht drauf geachtet


----------



## hefra (31. August 2010)

Eine Seite weiter vorne habe ich den Link zu den Fotos von meinem Vater gezeigt, vielleicht hats ja jemanden von euch erwischt...


----------



## meisterLars (1. September 2010)

Fotos sollten in ein paar Tagen auf der Homepage des RSV Werl-Wickede sein. Ich hab knapp 100 Fotos geschossen an meinem Streckenposten.


----------



## mva (25. Oktober 2010)

Könnte wohl jemand der den Track dieser Runde hat diesen einmal auf ein GPS-Portal hochladen?

Das wäre nett!


----------



## Carlos69 (4. November 2010)

mva schrieb:


> Könnte wohl jemand der den Track dieser Runde hat diesen einmal auf ein GPS-Portal hochladen?
> 
> Das wäre nett!



Wenn ich heute Abend Zeit finde lade ich ihn hoch.

Gruß

Nachtrag:

Strecke ist hier http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zldigxbxxuxgiygl&referrer=trackList  zu finden.


----------



## curago (15. November 2010)

Danke Carlos,habe mir den Track direkt runtergeladen.Vielen dank,curago!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mva (22. November 2010)

Prima!

Auch von mir vielen Dank!


----------



## hefra (25. Januar 2011)

Ich habe grade mal auf Rad-Net durch die Renntermine geblättert. Da steht Remscheid und Voßwinkel am gleichen Tag 11.09. 

Stimmt das? Wie geht das? Macht Time and Voice nicht bei beidem die Zeitnahme.

Ich hoffe da ist ein Fehler, ich würde gerne vor der Haustür Marathon fahren, aber NRW Cup ziehe ich vor.


----------



## JDN (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

in der Tat, die Termine stimmen nicht. Remscheid ist am 11.9. und Wickede am 25.9.!!! Wickede hat den Termin extra nach hinten verschoben, um nicht mit Remscheid zu kollidieren.


----------



## hefra (25. Januar 2011)

Super, danke für die schnelle Info!


----------

